

PIG protect your data from government snooping - klimeryk
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/840131679/pig-protect-your-data-from-government-snooping

======
yaur
This lacks any sort of credibility and solves none of the open problems with
encryption. The creator thinks that a secret encryption algorithm with a 256
byte key is more secure than an public algorithm with a 256 bit key. This
represents a pretty fundamental lack of knowledge of cryptography and is
therefore likely to be untrue. If it's your kickstarter project and you want
an honest, and likely brutal, review put your code on github (or similar) and
let us have a look at it.

~~~
klimeryk
No way it's mine - I just found it hilarious and wanted to share. I don't
think anyone on this site would take it seriously. Thankfully, it looks like
there's only one backer.

~~~
yaur
Fair enough, though if he was including the raspberry pi for $17 I would be
tempted...

